# Laufwerk wird nicht im Windows-Explorer angezeigt



## ///Codename\\\ (22. August 2012)

Hey, 
ich habe da ein Problem mit meinem Laufwerk: Seit einem Windows-Update Wird das Laufwerk im Windows-Explorer nicht mehr angezeigt. Wenn ich eine CD einlege kommt auch nicht mehr das Fenster, wo man z.B. den Ordner der CD öffnen kann. Das Laufwerk arbeitet zwar (die Klappe/Lade(?) lässt sich ein- und auch wieder ausfahren ), ich kann aber die CD nicht öffnen und so nichts installieren.

Was ich schon versucht habe:

- Treiber aktualisieren, war aber aktuell

- Im Gerätemanager das Laufwerk deinstallieren, nach dem Neustart wurde das Laufwerk auch von Windows erkannt und ein Treiber installiert funktioniert aber dann immer noch nicht

- Stecker vom aus dem Laufwerk genommen und andere ausprobiert

Wisst ihr was ich da noch tun kann? Habe meinen PC schon auf Viren untersucht, aber es wurden keine gefunden. (kann es vielleicht trotzdem ein Virus sein?)


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (22. August 2012)

Hi ///Codename\\\

Versuch mal folgendes:
Systemsteuerung
Verwaltung
Computerverwaltung

Hier wählst du in der Baumansicht folgenden Eintrag:

Computerverwaltung
-> Datenspeicher
     -> Datenträgerverwaltung

Im oberen Bereich werden nun die Laufwerke mit Buchstaben angezeigt, wie sie ins System eingebunden sind-
Darunter findest du alle Datenspeicher-Geräte und die darauf befindlichen Partitionen.

Suche hier dein optisches Laufwerk (z.B. CD0)

Vermutlich fehlt hier die Laufwerks-Zuordnung zu einem Laufwerks-Buchstaben.

Führe einen Rechtsklick auf dein Laufwerk aus und wähle: Laufwerkbuchstaben und -pfade ändern

Wähle nun den gewünschten Eintrag und das Laufwerk sollte wieder im Explorer zu finden sein.


----------



## ///Codename\\\ (22. August 2012)

Also wenn ich da in der Computerverwaltung bin, wird mir oben nur meine Festplatte angezeigt. Unten jedoch (dort steht, dass die Festplatte fehlerfrei, die Startpartition ist usw.) sind noch 4 andere Datenträger aufgelistet. (Datenträger 0 ist die Festplatte) Ich weiß nicht genau welcher Datenträger das Laufwerk ist (es scheint mir so als ob das die USB und Karten-Slots sind, wenn ich auf eigenschaften klicke, steht dort auch USB-Device).
Ich bin grade etwas verwirrt


----------



## hbf878 (22. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


heißt cd0 o.ä. 
hbf


----------



## ///Codename\\\ (24. August 2012)

Da liegt mein Problem: Ich weiß nicht welches der der 4 Datenträger die Festplatte ist. Wie kann ich das erkennen? Bei den Eigenschaften steht überall USB-Device. Mein Laufwerk hat aber keinen USB-Anschluss...


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (24. August 2012)

In dem Bild sieht man deine System-Festplatte (Laufwerk c

Dann sind da noch 4 Laufwerke, die mit den Buchstaben F, G, H und I eingebunnden sind. Es könnte sich um einen Kartenleser handeln.

Ist dein CD-Rom ein SATA oder IDE gerät? Wird es bei der Auflistung der Geräte direkt beim PC-Start angezeigt?


----------



## rossy (24. August 2012)

Hallo,
ist eine typische Windows Krankheit. Hier die Lösung: Das CD- oder DVD-Laufwerk funktioniert nicht erwartungsgemäß auf einem Computer, der auf Windows Vista aktualisiert wurde . Vorausgesetzt deine Hardware ist nicht defekt. Einfach das FixIt von Microsoft drüber lassen und wenn es dann immer noch nicht geht die Manuelle Methode mit regedit machen.

Gruß Rossy


----------



## ///Codename\\\ (27. August 2012)

Hey 
@Crazy Dealer Ja das sind dann wohl die Kartenleser. Das Laufwerk ist ein SATA-Gerät, ob es beim PC-Start angezeigt wird muss ich noch nachsehen.

@rossy Werde das jetzt mal versuchen, danke für den Link


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (27. August 2012)

ich sehe gerade, im 1. post meintest du, dass das Laufwerk nach abklemmen und neu anstecken von windows erkannt wird. Von daher sollte zumindest elektrisch alles OK sein. Es wird wohl eher am Windows liegen. Wenn der Tip von rossy nicht klappt evtl mal nach und nach die Service updates vom Windows deinstallieren bis es wieder gehzt oder eine systemwiederherstellung zu einem punkt wo es noch ging und dann die updates einzeln. So ein Problem ist mir auch noch nie untergekommen. Windows Vista? Das habe ich auch gehabt, leider sofort aktiviert aber nach wenigen Tagen durch XP ersetzt weil nix funktionierte.

Achja, versuch mal beim hoch fahren F8 zu drücken bis die auswahl für den abgesicherten modus kommt, wähle dann abgesichert mit eingabeaufforderung. Schau mal ob da dann das Laufwerk geht (sollte klappen). Wenn es geht liegt es wie rossy beschrieben hat am windows update.


----------



## rossy (28. August 2012)

Nun dieses Problem ist weit verbreitet, daß Windows das CD/DVD Laufwerk auf einmal nicht mehr erkennt. Doch nach löschen der Upper und/oder Lowerfilter in Regedit geht es wieder. Hatte ich schon oft.

Gruß Rossy


----------

